
Ask HN: To eat fruit picked too early and too far or not to eat fruit? - rednosehacker
To eat fruit picked too early on the other side of the world or not to eat fruit?<p>Too early : not enough nutrients
Too far : environmental harm
======
moksly
I’m European and our fruit buying may be different, but here it’s actually
relatively easy to buy fruit.

Rank1: local fruit that is in season.

Rank2: European fruit that’s in season.

Rank3: local storage fruit.

Rank4: European storage fruit.

Rank5: Imported fruit, the longer it travels the worse it is.

Rank6: bananas.

~~~
GlitchPlease
What's 'storage fruit'? dried fruit? canned fruit?

~~~
detaro
I'm guessing they might mean fruits that can or need to be stored after
harvest. E.g. there's various kinds of apples and pears that ripen after
harvest - some of them quickly, some of them take months and are good
throughout the winter into spring.

